# please critisize these two boys..thanks in advance



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

please critisize these two boys and suggest how i can improve finnage for future generations? Thanks and P.S the crowntail is partial dragon. It will greatly help with my breeding


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

You're going to need larger, clearer photos for anyone to critique them. Also, flare shots are the preferred images as they provide the clearest picture of finnage.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

+1 to Seki


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

and i also believe the word you are looking for is "critique." criticize while meaning relatively the same thing has a more harsher undertone.


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

i can try. The pics are clear when i take them, then they come out blurred when i upload them here. The black one i might have a better pic of, the dragon i dont. I'll try take better pics in the next couple of days


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

dunno about this one


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

If you need some help with posting photos, do you have a Photobucket account? That's what I use to post pictures.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Need better photos. The crown is a mess, no where near any kind of quality for showing/breeding to a standard. Need a much better photo and larger of the DT to evaluate.


----------

